# Kennel Aire Kennels - Can't Find Them Anymore



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

I have an old Kennel Aire Wire Crate and I wanted to buy a new one but I can't find them online anywhere.

Did they go out of business ?


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think they have made dog kennels for several years. They were very good units.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

They are out of business. They sold to another company who promptly discontinued them. They sold what they had on EBay. I picked up a few that way. You can find them on Craigs list occasionally. I've also gotten some that way.  They were the best!


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

They were made and sold initially in Minneapolis, MN. , moved to Eden Prairie, MN. and sold to a company re-located in AZ. I am still using my first one ,everyday ,bought in 1977. Great high wall galvanized drip pans w/raised plastic insert grated floor (feed store) for wet dogs. Go to a sheet metal/forced air mechanical fabricator for relining of pans or build new ones. Also had side doors on crates plus slanted front option.


----------

